# Oktoberfest girls



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow,from left 12345, they made it easy...you? Wait 12435









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

43215


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

34512


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I like my women local.



















And yes, I know these are from the Renaissance Festival.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I do definitely do see the appeal.










I'll take these 5. Any order.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

At my age I'll just take #5 and go home


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm thinking #2 for the craziest 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope I donâ€™t see any of you bashing Harvey Weinstein.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

All of them one day at a time. No special order. SO FAR....LOL


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I like Robbie's line up the best!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm speechless...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So I saw this wench and thought yea the others are pretty and cute and young and stuff but this one..well why not? 

TH


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

October.... favorite month for multiple reasons. Keep this thread going!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I like ice cream and beer.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Nah, betcha none of 'em will make biscuits & gravy at 0500 every morning.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Nah, betcha none of 'em will make biscuits & gravy at 0500 every morning.


Heck... I can make my own biscuits! :cheers:


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

The mugs of beer in the first photo and #5 in the last photo.. Twice!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'm very indecisive. I think I'll review again.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

35421


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

51


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Grand tetons









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dos_Curados (Oct 31, 2012)

the one with the biggest mugs


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

34152


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

stammster said:


> 43215


I concur.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

tstorm5 said:


> I hope I donâ€™t see any of you bashing Harvey Weinstein.


Stuck on stupid.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

But how many mugs can they carry? :dance:


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

1 through 5, What's the difference? Looks like they are all serving up the same beer.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

8 6 7 5 3 0 9


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I like Guinness :cheers:


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

34521


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thread of the year!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Stand 'em on their heads and they all look like sisters.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I like ice cream and beer.


I'll pass on the ice cream and go for the tiddies n beer!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

41325


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Nah, betcha none of 'em will make biscuits & gravy at 0500 every morning.


That is a sexist thing to say sir, if you're taking care of your business they'll all get up and make biscuits


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Dayum, I'm glad that's a decision I'll never have to make!


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*$0.02*

51423
what can i say i'm a sucker for brunets, i just can't quit 'em.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

here's one more of the ice cream girl, Jordan Carver!


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Buffett Fan said:


> here's one more of the ice cream girl, Jordan Carver!


Reminds me of the quote "you sure got some pretty lips"


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Reminds me of that real old Winston cigarette commercial ......" It's what's up front that counts"


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

*???*

What happened to tstorm5 ? One minute here...nxt minute gone


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Have to give some green for my favorite post of the day


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

2 3 1 4 5


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

15... 1+2+3+4+5


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

WilliamH said:


> 8 6 7 5 3 0 9


Tommy Tutone. The 8 would be two fours or a five and a three? And so on.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

prokat said:


> Wow,from left 12345, they made it easy...you? Wait 12435
> 
> 
> 
> ...


41325
Whitest teeth, donâ€™t care for smokers!

25341
Leche factor!


----------



## Scotty2380 (May 19, 2017)

The wife and I went to Halloween party in 2010..as matching beer girls I took 1st place men's costume!! But my gal was just plain ol smokin hot!!


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

Solodaddio said:


> 41325
> Whitest teeth, donâ€™t care for smokers!
> 
> 25341
> Leche factor!


Whitest teeth? I guess this one is not for you!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ dude that's rough. Looks like the real deal jacked up choppers too.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Carp-enter said:


> Whitest teeth? I guess this one is not for you!


Meth, itâ€™s whats for dinner. Apparently breakfast and lunch too!


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

This derailed quickâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

3GENTS_Fishing said:


> This derailed quickâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


Yeah... nastily!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys, get back on track!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks Robbie, Sorry about the the disgusting derailment.....

And that first photo you just posted looks like my second wife.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That Robbie Guy said:


>


Bless you brother!


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

And we're back in bidness


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Daphuck is the tranny?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Bless you brother!


Blake..... Where do we catch the bus to that October Fest event?


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Coors Light all the way!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Guys, get back on track!


 nice paint-job....
look again....:smile:


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

kweber said:


> nice paint-job....
> look again....:smile:


... beat me to it ... ! ... not much overspray ...

.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

These girls have seen alotta head.

As for the toothless critter, the painted vixen and of course broom Helga with the ten or so pints, at least they're having a good time...










....and yes, still reviewing.


----------

